# How Come?



## stray.bullet (Dec 4, 2006)

How come every time I turn on FOX and CNN all I hear about is Anna Nicole Smith? Or Britney Spears shaving her head? I mean yopu cant even watch a good news show anymore without having to hear about some other mess. AHHHH maybe just venting a lil....


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Could not agree more!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

It gives me a royal pain in the behind. Evidently we have become such a shallow society that's what the majority wants to hear. Each year we get more shallow and more shallow, and more liberal and more liberal. 
:stirpot:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Lets start a rumor DJs the real father of her baby :lol:

And he told us he went golfing last year.....


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Did she really have a baby? CNN said she did so she must have.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Quit bogarting that stuff :lol:


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Sorry, Bob but I've been fixed! Besides that, she is way to ditsy for me. With the goofy life she had let's just let her rest in peace. She needs it!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

She really was pathetic, its a shame someone could be so used all her short life


----------

